# Super Mario Galaxy 2 is the greatest game since Ocarina of Time



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

In terms of universal acclaim that is.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 26, 2010)

I liked the game a lot, but personally I think it may be overrated. I'm not saying I hate the game, It's probably one of my favorite games of all time, but I just think some other games, including Ocarina of Time were better than it.


----------



## Mr. L (May 26, 2010)

I really love the game, but it can never surpass Ocarina of Time's awesomeness.


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2010)

But it's not greater than Majora's Mask 8|


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> But it's not greater than Majora's Mask 8|


This.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 26, 2010)

I want it... so badly. OTL


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2010)

I like the game a lot.

But just one aspect I don't like is that
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
They don't remember anything from the first game. :|</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

No Rosalina. A fat purple luma took her place.


----------



## -Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No Rosalina. A fat purple luma took her place.


Nah man, Rosalina just let herself go.
Who do you think ate the extra star bits?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario. Tis why his head is so big!


----------



## Pear (May 26, 2010)

It's a good game, but far overrated.


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No Rosalina. A fat purple luma took her place.


Zomg I wanna hug him so bad.

Then again..I want to hug everything in that game.

Everything is just so cute!


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (May 26, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ndfkfgasfdg
*glomps*


----------



## [Nook] (May 27, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> I like the game a lot.
> 
> But just one aspect I don't like is that
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> They don't remember anything from the first game. :|</div>


If SMG1 didn't exist, SMG2 would still make sense. It should've been called something like Super Mario Universe. But then, it would sound like it was the last game of the Mario main series.


----------



## Princess (May 27, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 27 2010, 12:14:37 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes of course
But I just wished they actually remembered smg. :|
I get that they made smg2 so it's the same concept as smg, but in a whole new way.
Sorta like starting over in some sense.

But I miss that black little luma. ):


----------



## Tyeforce (May 27, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> I like the game a lot.
> 
> But just one aspect I don't like is that
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> They don't remember anything from the first game. :|</div>


That's because Super Mario Galaxy 2 takes place in an alternate timeline. Both Super Mario Galaxy games are the same event happening, just in different timelines, and in different ways.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 27, 2010)

Dammit, it dropped below Ocarina of Time again. >_>
http://www.gamerankings.com/browse.html


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

Ocarina of Time is not the greatest game ever. It was the greatest game of its time, but to think it still is better than any other Zelda you have to have your nostalgia goggles on. Majora's Mask is better than OoT, and I haven't even beaten it yet due to the effing Zora Temple water thing, confuses the crap out of me and I have a guide.


----------



## Jas0n (May 27, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ocarina of Time is not the greatest game ever. It was the greatest game of its time, but to think it still is better than any other Zelda you have to have your nostalgia goggles on. Majora's Mask is better than OoT, and I haven't even beaten it yet due to the effing Zora Temple water thing, confuses the crap out of me and I have a guide.


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it was hinted at the end of SMG1 when Rosalina said "The cycle restarts, but it never quite happens the same way. You'll see what I mean." Or something to that effect.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 27, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ocarina of Time is not the greatest game ever. It was the greatest game of its time, but to think it still is better than any other Zelda you have to have your nostalgia goggles on. Majora's Mask is better than OoT, and I haven't even beaten it yet due to the effing Zora Temple water thing, confuses the crap out of me and I have a guide.


Personally, I find Majora's Mask to be far too frustrating. And I'm not a big fan of the 3-day cycle thing. But I do think that The Wind Waker is better than Ocarina of Time (and the best Zelda game so far).


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wind Waker is great also, but I haven't beaten that yet either. It is on my to do list. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 27, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ocarina of Time is not the greatest game ever. It was the greatest game of its time, but to think it still is better than any other Zelda you have to have your nostalgia goggles on. Majora's Mask is better than OoT, and I haven't even beaten it yet due to the effing Zora Temple water thing, confuses the crap out of me and I have a guide.


Universally it is considering the best game ever. That doesn't mean it is. It just means it's overrated.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

I think that they should separate the different Gen games on the "greatest game by ratings" list.


----------



## Mr. L (May 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dammit, it dropped below Ocarina of Time again. >_>
> http://www.gamerankings.com/browse.html


Thank god, don't get me wrong, I love SMG2 A LOT, but not as much as OoT


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 27, 2010)

Was it just me, or did anyone else find the levels in SMG 2 really short?


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 27, 2010)

over rated


----------



## Mr. L (May 27, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Was it just me, or did anyone else find the levels in SMG 2 really short?


Really? I found them longer than the ones in the first Super Mario Galaxy, and more enjoyable.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Was it just me, or did anyone else find the levels in SMG 2 really short?


Some I noticed were a little shorter than I expected, but I think every level is the perfect length. Not too long, not too short; just right. And each and every one is a blast!


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion, I'll like it more than Majora's Mask as it's doesn't have an annoying countdown, I never was fond of that timer of 3 days...


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

UltimateManaBeast77 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's what made the game challenging.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

UltimateManaBeast77 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not know all the Song of Time tricks?


----------



## Jas0n (May 28, 2010)

UltimateManaBeast77 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it funny how JasonBurrows' posts are all copies of what other people are saying now.

Earlier he copied one of Josh's posts, now he's copied Tye's.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 28, 2010)

People that don't like the timer and complain about it are casuals.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2010)

OoT will never be overtaken.


----------



## Mino (May 29, 2010)

thisforumwillburn said:
			
		

> OoT will never be overtaken.


This mans speaks the truth.  For maybe the first time.


----------



## 4861 (May 29, 2010)

I can't disagree that the game is amazing but I still say that Majora's Mask is the best game of all time.


----------



## Mr. L (May 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> thisforumwillburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------

